# UltraSonic Cleaner at Radio Shack



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

My local Radio Shack has more of the clearanced UltraSonic cleaners for $4.97 (originally $49.95).

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

LeeRoy98 said:


> My local Radio Shack has more of the clearanced UltraSonic cleaners for $4.97 (originally $49.95).
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


I would like one, how can I get it?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wow...
Is it the real thing?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Checked the local franchise RS by the office and he thought I was crazy. DOH! :freak: rr


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*4 available*

I stopped at my local Radio Shack and they still had 4 of the Ultrasonic Cleaners available at $4.97 (original price $49.95)... I bought all 4. I will offer them to the members of the board on a first come, first serve basis at my cost... $5.29 ($4.97 + .32 tax) and actual shipping. I will give preference to roadrnr, noddaz, and T-jet Racer since they have already expressed interest.
The box is around 3.5" x 6.5" X 10.5" and weighs around 3 lb. USPS estimate puts it at around $8.25 for Priority Mail and $7.02 for Parcel Post.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

also interested!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Thanks for the thought Gary.
But I will pass on this.
(I have an ultra sonic cleaner from harbor freight...)
Scott


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*sounds like a deal!!*

id like one. can i paypal you or send a check? 

thanks!

mike


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

This may be a silly or even stupid question, but, what do you guys use these for as it relates to slot cars? Just curious because I saw this topic come up before with no explanation or I wasn't able to figure out how or what you use these for.


Thanks for the enlightening!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*They are used*



PD2 said:


> This may be a silly or even stupid question, but, what do you guys use these for as it relates to slot cars? Just curious because I saw this topic come up before with no explanation or I wasn't able to figure out how or what you use these for.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the enlightening!
> PD2:thumbsup:


The ultrasonic cleaners are used to clean the chassis of the slotcars...
Scott


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

noddaz said:


> The ultrasonic cleaners are used to clean the chassis of the slotcars...
> Scott


Are they good for bodies also?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Any left? Stopped by my local RS at home and he was sold out. I don't believe he knew what i was talking about when I inquired. :freak: rr


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Ultrasonic Cleaners - no more available*

OK, I had 4 and now have the following 4 members requesting one:

roadrner
T-Jet Racer
bumpercar88
mking

I have shipping information from bumpercar88, all others please send a PM or e-mail to boydgg(NOSPAMPLEASE)@yahoo.com after removing the (NOSPAMPLEASE).
Total cost $12.31 with shipping and I will send all out parcel mail. Payment to be made to the same e-mail address with PayPal or e-mail and I will send a mailing address.
I have complete confidence in the members of this list. If any of you would prefer to wait until receiving the cleaner, just drop me an e-mail to let me know.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com
ebay ID = gboyd01


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

12.31 Paypal sent


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

noddaz said:


> The ultrasonic cleaners are used to clean the chassis of the slotcars...
> Scott


Thanks for the reply Scott! I guess I'm still intrigued - how does a fabric or carpet style cleaner "clean the chassis"? At first I thought they were like the tubs that you use for cleaning jewelry, but I don't think that's the case here, right? 

I'm just curious cause I've never seen any explanation of how or what you do with it is all.

Thanks for taking the time to explain!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gary,
Thanks! Paypaled this AM.
Dave


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Ultrasonic Cleaners shipped*

I shipped 3 of the 4 cleaners today to:
roadrner
T-Jet Racer
bumpercar88

The 4th is for mking and he just e-mailed me his shipping address and I will mail his out tomorrow. I was correct on the shipping cost at $7.02 for parcel post.
Let me know when you get them and I hope everyone is happy with them. I certainly like mine.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

